# heavy .223 bullets



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I have been having good luck with the 53gr seirra Hp bullets in my savage model 10 pred but just for fun I was thinking about trying a bullet in the 60-70 gr range just to see if it would make any difference in the 1in9 twist. Has anyone found any of the heavy bullets that are still fairly fur friendly on coyotes.


----------



## KaBloomr (Mar 18, 2010)

I've never shot a coyote with one, but the most accurate load I've used in my Savage 10 FP is with 69 gr Sierra Matchkings and Varget. I use the 55 gr Blitzkings for hunting, and they sometimes make a mess.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

maybe Ill have to give those a try. Maybe Ill try and smack a couple coyotes this summer when the fur is not prime and see how they do.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I shoot Hornady 80gr GMX in my .243 and that does not mess them up too bad. Once you get inside 100 yards is where I see the difference.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

in my 22-250 I had good luck with the 50gr bergers so I was thinking about maybe giving the 60 or 64gr berger varmint bullets a try. Has anyone tried these rounds.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I am not a reloading expert but I would think that as long as you keep the speed down you are not going to do too much damage. I like a heavy round moving a little slower over a light round flying crazy fast. I would say go for the 64gr.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Keep us posted poe, If i recall corrctly Berger calls for a 1in12 twist. I doubt your twist is to fast for them, but it may be, for optimum accuracy


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Keep us posted poe, If i recall corrctly Berger calls for a 1in12 twist. I doubt your twist is to fast for them, but it may be, for optimum accuracy


The twist rate that berger recomends for there bullets is actually the slowest twist that they recomend so I think I should still be ok. I was also thinking about trying the 60gr Vmax but I allways worry about getting splashes with those rounds. I wonder if I would have different results with the 60gr round being bigger and slower.


----------



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

What twist is your barrel


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

1in9 according to the first post.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

poe said:


> The twist rate that berger recomends for there bullets is actually the slowest twist that they recomend so I think I should still be ok. I was also thinking about trying the 60gr Vmax but I allways worry about getting splashes with those rounds. I wonder if I would have different results with the 60gr round being bigger and slower.


I would guess that the 60 would have enough energy to penetrate through.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I still wonder what a 69SMK will do to a yote. Maybe this next season I'll get a chance to find out. But........we were doing some varmint work on a fish farm over the weekend and I can tell you that the 69 will eviscerate and disarm (leg) a muskrat @ 125 yards.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

fr3db3ar said:


> I still wonder what a 69SMK will do to a yote. Maybe this next season I'll get a chance to find out. But........we were doing some varmint work on a fish farm over the weekend and I can tell you that the 69 will eviscerate and disarm (leg) a muskrat @ 125 yards.


I have heard that the 69gr smk will kill coyotes just fine but can be a little hard on hides.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

My friend shoots Black Hills .223 ammo w/ a 68gr bullet out of his RRA (1:8 twist??) & that bullet blows the crap outta groundhogs...


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

has anyone tried the 60gr VMax or Ballistic tip. if so how did they work and what were they like on hides


----------



## best defense (Mar 15, 2010)

Just loaded up a bunch of 58 grain vmax but have not had a chance to shoot a coyote with one yet.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

best defense said:


> Just loaded up a bunch of 58 grain vmax but have not had a chance to shoot a coyote with one yet.


are you loading those up for a .243 because I dont think they make a 58gr vmax in 22 cal unless I missed that one but im pretty sure its just 55 or 60


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

well i should have some time to finally get back out after some coyotes again. I found some good loads for the 55gr vmax and berger varmint for my gun that I will now be testing on coyotes. Would anyone have any predictions as to how they think they will work. Im looking for bullets easy on hides out of my .223​


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I shot this coyote the first part of Sept . I used a Hornady 62gr SP. It just punched a hole straight thru, no mess. But it was only about 30 yds.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd guess the bergers will do a good job but may penetrate through.If it does go through you'll have a half dollar sized hole max. unless yo spine him...then all bets are off. lol The v-max will not penetrate through unless you are inside 60yds.then it will make a mess iunless you have a chest shot, then the insides are just jelly(tastes like strawberry....really, take toast)


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

_Hi Gents, _
_ I have used the 77 grain Sierra Match Kings in a 1:8 twist. Just like the Hornaday GMX 80 grain they do have an exit wound. The SMK holes seem a lot smaller. The GMX comes apart more often and tends to bounce around like they were designed to do. I have taken California deer out to 280 yards with the 77 grain SMK. Even then the exit wound was small. The SMK just don't seem to mushroom. The 77's might not spin-up in your 1:9 but the 69's should and you might find them excellent. You guys have seen the pics of my 223 and I have it over-scoped with a 12x 42 NF but it is lethal. The holes stitch right up. BUT THEY ARE NOT RECOMMENDED FOR HUNTING USE BY THE MANUFACTURER. I have used them without fail for 8-9 years. I will be using the 300 grain SMK's in my 338 Lapua for hunting too. It is all about good bullet placement for me. I gotta tell ya that with all the long range prep I do, my deer this year was less than 60 yards away. I felt like I had tied him to a tree. Try those 69's I say you'll like them._


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

E=MC2, good to see you back Jessie.


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thankx YD. This is where the action is. I've got some reading to do to catch up.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Welcome back prodigal one, hope things are ok with you. Glad to hear from you again!


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thankx A22, good to chime in. I can't wait for this season. I have a few new places. Just waiting for the temps to drop. Shoulder is on the mend still. Still have 30% pain over head and behind the back. I have shot a few round but keepin it limited for now. Can't wait to start drawing the pension too.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Befor I start im sorry I have no pictures I forgot my phone at home. A friend of mine just got a savage axis in .223 and after getting set up we went out to make a stand. I got one to come in and I only had a shot at the neck at about 200 yards. The berger didnt do a bad job as it was a neck shot on a small coyote but I did end up with about a 1 inch exit hole. I have a bunch of the 55 gr vmax loaded up so I will be trying those out next but I hope to be trying out both of these rounds this season so I will keeping you up todate on how they work out.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Hay Poe do you have some snow yet?


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

no not yet I cant wait till we get a little snow on the ground and the furs prime up. It was great to get out and make a stand today but I cant wait for the busy season.


----------

